# Where did all the hoverboards go?



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Today is the day that Marty McFly arrived in the future after hitting 88mph in a pimped out Delorean in 1985....










Man, I wish we had hoverboards.....


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I want a car that can drive itself on long distance late night trips, so that I can sleep.....or is that called a train?


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I want a car that can drive itself on long distance late night trips, so that I can sleep.....or is that called a train?


Or a husband...... Or so my wife thinks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

There was an assumption made in the script for the cute little story referenced in the OP, that follow-on generations, would mimic and indeed, exceed the accomplishments of "the Greatest generation" (as described by Tom Brokaw). However, such has not been the case. Rather than progress, we have significantly regressed and hence, no hover-boards! Rather than being regarded as the "Boomers and Gen XXX", perhaps we should be regarded as the 'Me Dudes', at best, and the 'Losers' , at worst? Regardless of which we might chose, still no Hover-boards!


----------



## Not Ed Harris (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate to break this to you, but that's not real you know.

https://www.worldcorrespondents.com/july-5-2010-back-to-the-future-destination-time-is-a-hoax/886926

In Back To The Future II they go to 2015, so we've go another 5 years to wait for hoverboards. We've already got flying cars and 3D cinema, so things are looking good.

Fingers crossed the two ties thing takes off.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Chouan said:


> Or a husband...... Or so my wife thinks.


Ditto!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Not Ed Harris said:


> so we've go another 5 years to wait for hoverboards.


Yes, but our lunar tourist round-trips and holiday homes on the moon are already 10 or 11 years behind schedule (I can't remember if those 1950s & 60s technical magazines said by 1999 or by 2000)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

On the "technical advances" front....giggle,snicker...the Swedish Post Office finally released self-adhesive postage stamps about 3 years ago......have you got such in the UK or US yet.

I mean it's the 21st century & only now are they knocking out the obvious! i.e. self-adhesive stamps! What took so long?


----------



## Not Ed Harris (Jun 30, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> On the "technical advances" front....giggle,snicker...the Swedish Post Office finally released self-adhesive postage stamps about 3 years ago......have you got such in the UK or US yet.
> 
> I mean it's the 21st century & only now are they knocking out the obvious! i.e. self-adhesive stamps! What took so long?


If you mean ones that you don't have to lick the back of, then yeah, we've got those. Not that long ago mind, two or three years ago at most. But then the Post Office has never been the most progressive of institutions.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, that's what I mean. With all the advances in,for example, digital franking and post coding machines hwy in the heck are we still licking stamps? I ask that because the self-adhesive ones in Sweden are only for domestic post. You still have to lick the stamps for overseas post.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not Ed Harris said:


> If you mean ones that you don't have to lick the back of, then yeah, we've got those. Not that long ago mind, two or three years ago at most. But then the Post Office has never been the most progressive of institutions.


...yes and now, they are about to increase the price of first class postage...again, while they continue to lose more than a Billion dollars oer year. Didn't the Postmaster General recieve an outlandish bonus last year, in spite of losing so much money? LOL. Reward failure...it's the new way to the future!


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

I do find it interesting to re-watch movies that are set in the future at a particular date, when you actually get to that date. There were several about the turn of the millennium, for example.

In general, I find that we wayyyyy overestimate progress of the race in movies. Reality seems rather disappointing in comparison, watching those futuristic movies.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Not Ed Harris said:


> I hate to break this to you, but that's not real you know.
> 
> https://www.worldcorrespondents.com/july-5-2010-back-to-the-future-destination-time-is-a-hoax/886926
> 
> ...


Will we see Doc in the future?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

> Fingers crossed the two ties thing takes off.


Yes!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow,thats cool.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> On the "technical advances" front....giggle,snicker...the Swedish Post Office finally released self-adhesive postage stamps about 3 years ago......have you got such in the UK or US yet.
> 
> I mean it's the 21st century & only now are they knocking out the obvious! i.e. self-adhesive stamps! What took so long?


Ha in the antipodes we have stamps like that for years and envelopes that are self adhesive. Mind you I am not sure about NZ!


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

In regard to stamp licking you must realize that this is a Swedish plot to spread germs around the globe which cause everyone to turn blond.
As for hover-boards, that future was nullified and can not be relied on to be repeated. You have to keep up with the whole effect of time travel to enjoy the nuances.
However if you have a Delorean we could put it on the train tracks and wait for the inevitable. Fun stuff!


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Bummer about the hoax..... what a rube.....

We've had sticker stamps here for years - as long as I can remember..... well certainly back to the 90s....


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> On the "technical advances" front....giggle,snicker...the Swedish Post Office finally released self-adhesive postage stamps about 3 years ago......have you got such in the UK or US yet.
> 
> I mean it's the 21st century & only now are they knocking out the obvious! i.e. self-adhesive stamps! What took so long?


We've had them since 1995 or so, in the US.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

VictorRomeo said:


> Bummer about the hoax..... what a rube.....
> 
> We've had sticker stamps here for years - as long as I can remember..... well certainly back to the 90s....


sticker stamps were cool,you didn't have to use your saliva for them.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

WHY ARE THERE NO FLYING CARS!


----------



## Not Ed Harris (Jun 30, 2010)

realbrineshrimp said:


> WHY ARE THERE NO FLYING CARS!


Oh but there are. Or at least there's going to be.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/motorin...ugia-Transition-How-the-flying-car-works.html

Only problems are there's no vertical take-off or landing and it's ugly as hell.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

Not Ed Harris said:


> Oh but there are. Or at least there's going to be.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/motorin...ugia-Transition-How-the-flying-car-works.html
> 
> Only problems are there's no vertical take-off or landing and it's ugly as hell.


The one thing about these concept cars like flying cars or nuclear powered cars or whatever is would you REALLY want the average driver to have them? Can you imagine your average 16-21 year old driver at the helm of a flying car? If you think being cutoff in traffic was bad imagine it at several thousand feet or something


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flying Cars will be so cool but what about the planes at that time?


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

Howard said:


> Flying Cars will be so cool but what about the planes at that time?


Planes would become the new buses? Air traffic controllers would have one helluva job to do...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

realbrineshrimp said:


> Planes would become the new buses? Air traffic controllers would have one helluva job to do...


Boy,those planes would be awfully crowded.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the videophone wristwatch I was promised 20 years ago! I know some Jap companies made prototypes back in the early 90s, but what happened? Where in the Sam Hill are they?


----------

